# Different tank flavor- slightly salty



## Six (May 29, 2006)

I was bored one day and made a video tour of my reef aquarium. If anyone is bored, it's interesting, IMO. 

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

there are 3 2 minute vids in that play list. feel free to leave comments of suggestions as you wish. anda:


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I did enjoy your tour :mrgreen: ... _Is this tub in your basement?... Do you have any show tanks?_


----------



## accidentaldog (Aug 10, 2005)

That was a great tour. I didn't really understand your system but I can still enjoy the variety of your reef. I liked the simple submersible camera idea too, it made me laugh. Excellent job.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

thanks guys. the surge tank creates a wave effect every few minutes or so.

the tank is in the basement. until we can finish a lot of remodeling upstairs, thats our only reef. i enjoy not having to scrub glass too....


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

I liked the underwater camera idea also. It also eliminated much of the glare of the water surface.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

nice setup


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

thanks guys.  its an easy set up too. we arent technology nuts. still in school so it's kinda hard to spend that much money on a system that does well with a surge device and kalk drip instead of tunze waveboxes ($500) and a Ca reactor ($500ish plus).


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

Do you have some web links on the surge thing that you used on your tank?

I don't have fish that need one, but I'd like to know how you did it, and on a budget, too.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

we have one fish, a purple tang, and he doesnt need it, it's all for the coral. we'd get rid of the tang if he wasn't an adoption (and thus has missing finnage).

Google "carlson surge device" and another model similar is the "Borneman surge device".

HTH


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

I like the simple design of the Borneman device. Very inexpensive, too. 

Thanks for the information. It might come in handy someday.


----------

